# Texturen gesucht



## Edlan-Spacecount (29. September 2005)

Ich Suche ein paar gute Texturen seiten, die etwas größere Texturen zum Download an bieten,
wer welche kennt könnte ja mal hier ein paar schreiben, wäre echt net,
danke


----------



## Freakt (29. September 2005)

Guck mal in der Linkliste im Forum für 3D bei Cinema 4D da sind einige 
Links zu Seiten mit Texturen.


----------



## extracuriosity (29. September 2005)

http://www.mayang.com/textures/


----------



## balko72 (9. April 2006)

Hier gibt es Texturen...

http://www.all-4-3d.com

Grüße


----------

